# Akios Fury Surf Rod



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

Anybody have any experience and/or opinions regarding the Akios Fury FX420 (14’ not the 15’ FX450)?


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I want to say this would be more like a “continental” surf rod rather than a traditional British beachcaster. If you’re not familiar with the distinction, that would be a good starting point.


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

Matt Bizarro said:


> I want to say this would be more like a “continental” surf rod rather than a traditional British beachcaster. If you’re not familiar with the distinction, that would be a good starting point.


Thanks - I’m somewhat familiar with the difference between the two but that’s a fair point. 
I’m looking for a good 3-6 oz rod for mid-low impact northeast Florida beaches until the CPS Gen 2 13’ 3-6 is back in stock in the early fall. I already have several good 2 piece rods for tossing larger baits and weights and power casts.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Check out the Akios Utopia SX 420, 14' 4-8 oz, lighter (IM 12), smaller diameter, stronger, casts very well, great bite detention. I have the 13' Fury also but I like this rod even better than the Fury, just so light and strong, a little more money than the Fury, but worth it, good luck,...pop.


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

Ahhhh……the Utopia looks like an awesome continental rod! Unfortunately I was not aware of their existence and I pulled the trigger on a Fury rod yesterday. Thank you Pop for the feedback and I will add the Utopia to my wishlist as I see how this Fury rod works out.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Mjkeith13 said:


> Ahhhh……the Utopia looks like an awesome continental rod! Unfortunately I was not aware of their existence and I pulled the trigger on a Fury rod yesterday. Thank you Pop for the feedback and I will add the Utopia to my wishlist as I see how this Fury rod works out.


You will like the Fury, it casts well also, I did not like the white colored sections on the Fury so I painted them black, I think it looks much better, of course that's just me. My oldest son and I each bought a Fury last year this time at Joe Moore's in Avon, and my son actually bought another Fury for a friend since then. We stopped at Joe's this year and I asked him what was new, they actually make the Fury with a heavier 8 oz. tip, perhaps that what you bought, then he showed me the Utopia and believe me I don't need another rod, but my son and I each bought one. Give yourself time, you will become a ''tackle ho'' just like the rest of us!,...pop.


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

poppop1 said:


> You will like the Fury, it casts well also, I did not like the white colored sections on the Fury so I painted them black, I think it looks much better, of course that's just me. My oldest son and I each bought a Fury last year this time at Joe Moore's in Avon, and my son actually bought another Fury for a friend since then. We stopped at Joe's this year and I asked him what was new, they actually make the Fury with a heavier 8 oz. tip, perhaps that what you bought, then he showed me the Utopia and believe me I don't need another rod, but my son and I each bought one. Give yourself time, you will become a ''tackle ho'' just like the rest of us!,...pop.


I couldn’t make it up to Avon this spring so Joe is shipping a Fury to me. Joe is awesome! Plan to keep getting all my rods and tackle from him. 
I got the 13’ 3.5-6oz tip. 
I read a rod review of continental type rods like the Fury and Utopia from a well known UK site that advised to never use a pendulum cast with these continental rods. Up to OTG or less. Plus they made it sound like continental rods are more geared for spinning reels. I plan on using both an F-15 and 656 ctm on my fury.

I have no problem with OTG casts but curious if you or your son ever pendulum cast with your Furys or have any issues with using a conventional reel.

Thank you again pop - I’m well along the way to full on tackle ho!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Mjkeith13 said:


> I couldn’t make it up to Avon this spring so Joe is shipping a Fury to me. Joe is awesome! Plan to keep getting all my rods and tackle from him.
> I got the 13’ 3.5-6oz tip.
> I read a rod review of continental type rods like the Fury and Utopia from a well known UK site that advised to never use a pendulum cast with these continental rods. Up to OTG or less. Plus they made it sound like continental rods are more geared for spinning reels. I plan on using both an F-15 and 656 ctm on my fury.
> 
> ...


We have not used the pendulum cast with the Fury, just the OTG, and we use spinners, I have a Daiwa Emblem Surf Light 35 CW QD-P with #40 braid on it, hit 174 yds. (measured) with a 5 oz. bank sinker, and a tail wind. My oldest son has not used either the Fury or the Utopia yet, now my youngest son uses a F-15 on a Farmer 13' heaver. You should do well with those conventional reels and the Fury, let us know. Yes Joe is a wonderful man, I could listen to him all day, so much tackle knowledge, good luck,...pop.


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

poppop1 said:


> We have not used the pendulum cast with the Fury, just the OTG, and we use spinners, I have a Daiwa Emblem Surf Light 35 CW QD-P with #40 braid on it, hit 174 yds. (measured) with a 5 oz. bank sinker, and a tail wind. My oldest son has not used either the Fury or the Utopia yet, now my youngest son uses a F-15 on a Farmer 13' heaver. You should do well with those conventional reels and the Fury, let us know. Yes Joe is a wonderful man, I could listen to him all day, so much tackle knowledge, good luck,...pop.


That’s a super cast with a spinner!
I had forgotten that I fished with a buddy last year who had a Daiwa Emblem Surf Light 35 like yours and I just loved it, especially the line lay. Pop, you keep causing me to add more “must haves” to my wishlist. I will be broke by mid-summer!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Mjkeith13 said:


> That’s a super cast with a spinner!
> I had forgotten that I fished with a buddy last year who had a Daiwa Emblem Surf Light 35 like yours and I just loved it, especially the line lay. Pop, you keep causing me to add more “must haves” to my wishlist. I will be broke by mid-summer!


Join the club and play the lottery like the rest of us.


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

Wish you would’ve posted a WTB ad lol!
I have one I might’ve been interested in letting go!
Never seen the salt only the field with off the ground cast and pretty powerful overhead cast!
It does cast awesome and I also use mine for fixed spool and revolvers!
But from the very soft tip it will definitely have awesome bite detection for the smaller fish and will definitely work great with circle hooks!
It will throw 8 ounces but does not really like it!
I definitely wouldn’t want to put 8nbait on here for sure!
It’s definitely a super light rod also!

EA


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

ExcessiveAngler said:


> Wish you would’ve posted a WTB ad lol!
> I have one I might’ve been interested in letting go!
> Never seen the salt only the field with off the ground cast and pretty powerful overhead cast!
> It does cast awesome and I also use mine for fixed spool and revolvers!
> ...


In hindsight I should have gone the WTB route. Next time for sure……and next time seems to get sooner after each tackle addition!


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

ExcessiveAngler said:


> Wish you would’ve posted a WTB ad lol!
> I have one I might’ve been interested in letting go!
> Never seen the salt only the field with off the ground cast and pretty powerful overhead cast!
> It does cast awesome and I also use mine for fixed spool and revolvers!
> ...


That rod sounds a lot like a dagger 12ft. Good long distance pompano type rod that lacks the backbone for hardcore drum fishing where 8nbait and above is needed.


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

The fury is rated 3.5-6 oz and that’s exactly what it does!
You can absolutely throw 7-8 on the field if you want to!
Every rod is different and I’ve learned that the ratings are not always correct, more of a general guideline to follow!
I have rods that are rated 3 to 6 that will throw ten easily!
This rod is extremely light for a 14 foot rod in my opinion!
Same thing with the Hell razor, but that is rated 4 to 8.
Extremely light except that blank is totally different from the Fury!
That easily throws it ratings and then some!
Again using fixed spool and revolvers on that as well, but I feel that rod favors spinners more!

EA


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I can't speak to the Fury but I bought and used the Akios Airspeed on my last Hatteras Trip and really like it. Using a OTG cast and 6 oz, I was easily able to cast to the far side of the bar where I got into the mess of fish. Airspeed handled a 20-30 lb black drum without problem. I liked it so much, I got a pair of Akios Endurance Pros which I will use for travel rods. I am going to try them out on Hatteras in July. When I retire (which is very soon), and I am going to traveling to different places to surf fish and I think the three-piece Endurance Pros will work great for that.


----------

